# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج Wise Disk Cleaner لتنظيف دريفات الكمبيوتر  ترقبو برنامج فيجوال بيسك للبرمجة  من تعريبي

## abde rahim

تحميل برنامج Wise Disk Cleaner لتنظيف دريفات الكمبيوترتعريب البرنامج عبد الرحيم             ترقبو برنامج فيجوال بيسك للبرمجة  من تعريبي   تحميل برنامج Wise Disk Cleaner 7.97.568 Final لتنظيف دريفات الكمبيوتر    برنامج Clean your disk  لتنظيف القرص الثابت واصلاح أخطاء النظام وتسريع جهاز الحاسوب, وهو برنامج  مجاني وصغير الحجم كما انه خفيف جداً على الجهاز ولايسبب اي ثقل ولن تشعر  حتى بوجوده, وهو ايضاً سريع جداً عند تشغيلة حيث لا يستغرق سوى بضع ثواني  وايضاً سهل الاستخدام.   http://www.4shared.com/rar/R7oqQblB/Wise_Disk_Cleaner_797568.html

----------

